# The MS-8 Future ?



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone know off hand if _Harmon International_ has any plans of releasing a *NON-HOUSEWIFE version of the MS-8* ?

*Something similar to the current MS-8 model, with perhaps:*
- NO built-in Amplifier.
- Independant X-over points.
- Computer/Smartphone wired or wireless interface.
- Aimed at Compeition Audio vs. Housewife MiniVan Audio.

Since I became a member here earlier this year, I saw a few things worth mentioning, both here and other forums.... in regards to the MS-8.

*....a rough timeline beginning earlier this year, up till now:*
*1)* MS-8 Released.....BANDWAGON FILLS UP and BitOne processors hit the chopping block HARD. Used BitOne can be found for under $500 used.
*2)* Alot of MS-8 'Review' and 'Instructional' threads pop up everywhere.
*3)* Alot of MS-8 'Unhappy' and 'How about you ?' threads pop up everywhere.
*4)* MS-8's for sale everywhere, New, Used......BitOne back in high demand, people crying about the 'Rearview Mirror of life'.......
*5)* 1 available used BitOne for every 5 available MS-8's....with users offering MS-8's up for BitOnes. NOONE with a BitOne asking for an MS-8.

Anyone got any info about the future of this piece of Audio marvel and it's future ?

How about Remove the amp (making it cheaper, if anything) , re-write a few lines of code (X-over section) and give it a USB connection.
How much eaiser could it be for them ?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Andy mentioned that if it weren't for the "housewife" market there wouldn't be an MS-8. That should give an idea of when it's coming.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I put a ms 8 in my show car and was very disappointed. Good for everyday use, but not for competition so manythings need to be changed.
Being able to change crossover points, slopes, time alignment, phasing on the fly. Seperate Left and right equilization. Right now the only processor that comes close in 12 volt form is a Bit one. I just came from using a Pioneer DEQ and DEX p9 setup. The MS 8 pails in comparison.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

So if u lose at a show the first time out, it's the processor? If that was the case that pioneer setup should have been trashed a year ago 

I think that if you were to spend more time with it, you would have gotten closer to the results you were looking for

Here are the things you can change

Slopes 
Crossover points
Amplitude needs to be done before the sweeps

Anyway good luck Jim, I'm sure whatever u replace it with you'll do great


----------

